

This Is How Much Money Twitter Owes You - naren87
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/11/07/interactive-this-is-how-much-money-twitter-owes-you/

======
neilk
This is silly - they'd have to subtract the PR value that Justin Bieber or
Katy Perry gets from Twitter, for free or nearly free.

